# moving large number of large files to new drive



## brianwall (Oct 17, 2011)

I will shortly need to move a large number (20,000) very large (20-30Mb) image files and associated tiny xmp sidecar files from one hard drive to another.

MS file explorer will make a meal of this so any suggestions for alternatives please? I have several folders each containing many thousands of files as above so moving a folder en-bloc is an option rather than file by file?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Simply drag and drop the folder(s).

Might want to do a copy first, verify that everything did indeed get copied, and then delete the originals.


----------

